# f-in snails



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

my fish nuked two loaches just for fun. I gave my P a large amount of food to hopefully curb his appetite, which it did but he still killed one of them which looked to be JUST FOR FUN. The other one made it two more days. Any other ideas for getting rid of snails. you can see them in the pic on the main rock.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Other than loaches I have no idea, You tank is gorgeous by the way


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ksls said:


> Other than loaches I have no idea, You tank is gorgeous by the way


thanks...........


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, tank is looking very nise!

Try slicing a cucumber, and put it on a clip on a suction cup, or at the bottom. When it is filled with snails, toss em in the 'can, and repeat

hope that helped lol


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Ya, tank is looking very nise!
> 
> Try slicing a cucumber, and put it on a clip on a suction cup, or at the bottom. When it is filled with snails, toss em in the 'can, and repeat
> 
> hope that helped lol


cool I will try that. But with all that light I have in the tank it might grow.....HAHAHAHAHa


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I heard the veggie trick sorta works as well. It's worth a try. Slice leave them in over night and toss them in the morning.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> Ya, tank is looking very nise!
> 
> Try slicing a cucumber, and put it on a clip on a suction cup, or at the bottom. When it is filled with snails, toss em in the 'can, and repeat
> 
> hope that helped lol


cool I will try that. But with all that light I have in the tank it might grow.....HAHAHAHAHa
[/quote]


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

personally i say leave the snails i know they look horrible but they are there for a reason and they do a good job at eating algea and detritus, a healthy tank usually always has snails.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

JustJoshinYa said:


> personally i say leave the snails i know they look horrible but they are there for a reason and they do a good job at eating algea and detritus, a healthy tank usually always has snails.


They also reproduce like crazy. I spent about 2 hours manually plcuking them out of my tank. And i only knew that there would be lots more in a couple of weeks, whoch indeed there is, they are back in greater numbers and stronger than ever. They were all in my filters and there eggs were everywhere







.

The only thing i do know is crush them with my finger or take them out, or the ones that are small enough to be gravel vaccumed, then they get. I tried the cucumber trick numerous times, didn't work for me









Also when the lightg go on in the morning, they are all over the glass, so i get as many as i can, and annihilate them.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

If you want somthing you can dump in the tank and let it do it's job go with Assassin snails, Anentome helena. They are attractive looking, won't breed out of control and will eat the other snails.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

gorgeous tank Ryan. Im envious. as for the snails, all i can think of is what Dippy said. as a side note, i could never get snails to survive in my tank. I've even gone to the point of buying them in the hopes that they eat up some excess algae, but they never seem to live more than a couple of months.......


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> gorgeous tank Ryan. Im envious. as for the snails, all i can think of is what Dippy said. as a side note, i could never get snails to survive in my tank. I've even gone to the point of buying them in the hopes that they eat up some excess algae, but they never seem to live more than a couple of months.......


Im envious of your dead snails


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

The cucumber about half worked for me. If i walked past the tank and i saw 5 or so on the glass i would just get the net and scoop them out and chuck them in a cup of peroxide. I have tank envy..


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Even with all that cover your rhom killed the loaches huh? What kind were they? I have a skunk botia in my pygo tank and hes still alive. Hes done one hell of a job reducing the snail population. For $2 I'd give one of those guys a shot. Hes been in my tank for 2 months now.


----------

